
The notes in sheet music, transformed into a 3-D roller coaster journey [video] - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IagHYJOPXIw
======
ColinWright
Interestingly, my uncle, who is an aerobatics pilot, is OK with this, but as
the experience gets more immersive has real trouble. The thing is (according
to him) that aerobatics teaches you to pay attention only to your eyes, and to
discard information from your sense of balance. As a result in, for example,
an IMAX cinema, he will literally throw himself to the ground, because his
eyes are telling him he is accelerating violently. Others are unaffected
because they mix information from their inner-ears, which are telling them
that they are standing still.

I just get motion sick with the contradiction.

